# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Hygiene: hoofdluizen en neten bestrijden

## FRANCOIS580

*Hygiene: hoofdluizen en neten bestrijden*

Ieder schooljaar worden leerlingen geteisterd door die vervelende kriebelbeestjes, luizen. Dit jaar is er één belangrijk verschil in vergelijking met vroeger: de beestjes laten zich niet meer zo gemakkelijk verdrijven. Het bestrijden van hoofdluizen en neten wordt van jaar tot jaar moeilijker. Volgens wetenschappers worden hoodluizen langzaam maar zeker immuum voor permetrine, het werkzame bestanddeel in de meest populaire antiluizenmiddelen. Vraag is dus op welke manier ouders hun kinderen voortaan kunnen verlossen van deze vervelende beestjes als die steeds meer bestand geraken tegen het hoofdbestanddeel in luizenverdelgers.

Franse onderzoekers namen bijna vijftienduizend schoolkinderen uit meer dan 74 basisscholen onder de loep. Bij in totaal 574 kinderen werden hoofdluizen gevonden. Verder werd onderzocht of die luizen gevoelig waren aan permetrine en malathion, twee werkende hoofdbestanddelen van de meest populaire antihoofdluizenmiddelen. Malathion bleek alvast doeltreffend, geen enkele hoofdleef overleefde de behandeling. Anders was het gesteld met permetrine. Bijna vijftien procent van de aanwezige hoofdluizen overleefde. Na verder onderzoek kwam nog het meest verontrustende aan het licht: zowat 99 % bleek immuum tegen permetrine. Dat kan voor heel wat problemen zorgen, want permetrine wordt het meest gebruikt in de strijd tegen de hoofdluis. Dat verklaard meteen ook hoe het mogelijk is dat sommige kinderen, na een intense behandeling gedurende maar liefst twee jaar, nog steeds niet luizenvrij zijn.

*Parasieten*
Luizen zijn parasieten. Het al of niet hebben van hoofdluizen heeft niets met hygiene of een gebrek eraan te maken. Niemand is veilig voor de hoofdluis. Luizen zijn zogenaamde ectoparasieten die op de huid van andere dieren leven. Hoofdluizen daarentegen hebben een voorliefde voor hoofdhaar en soms voelen ze zich ook thuis in baardhaar. Deze soort leeft niet op andere dieren en omgekeerd. Hoofdluizen kunnen dus onmogelijk overgedragen worden van mens op dier en omgekeerd, dat is enkel mogelijk van mens op mens. Belangrijk is wel dat luizen geen overbrengers zijn van allerlei ziekten, het hebben ervan is wel erg vervelend. Wordt niet kordaat ingegrepen dan kunnen ze zelfs tot een ware epidemie uitgroeien.

*Bloed om te overleven*
Zonder bloed kunnen hoofdluizen onmogelijk overleven. Ze voeden zich tot vijf keer per dag met het bloed van hun gastheer. Vrouwtjes zijn amper vier millimeter groot, leven maximum anderhalve maand en leggen in deze korte periode gemiddeld zon driehonderd eitjes. Na maxiumum tien dagen komen de larven tevoorschijn. Deze bevinden zich in een soort zakje, de neten. Neten zitten vast aan de haarbasis van hun gastheer en zijn bijzonder moeilijk te verwijderen. Wil je dus definitief van je hoofdluizen verlost geraken, dan is het zaak om deze neten volledig uit te roeien.

*De nat- kam methode*
Dit is niet alleen een bijzonder goedkope maar ook een kindvriendelijke en meestal ook doeltreffende manier om neten en luizen op te sporen en uit te roeien. Voor deze.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Ik zit me hier gek te krabben...

----------


## pasabaku

Nogmaals want ik krijg mijn boodschap niet weggestuurd. 
Koop een flesje tea-tree-oil en masser de hoofdhuid met onverdunde olie in en de luizen blijven weg. Kindvriendelijke oplossing voor deze plaag.
pasabaku

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor deze tip Pasabaku en nog veel plezier op dit gezondheidsforum!

----------


## pasabaku

Hoi, Francois580,

Nou, joh, dank voor je bedankje en succes ermee.

Teatree oil zou je moeten googlen , het is een fantastische medicinale oil.

Grt.
Pasabaku

----------


## christel1

Het enige wat bij mijn kinderen hielp was radical, echt een stinkend spul van bij de apotheek maar wel efficiënt en geloof me het is niet op vuile hoofden dat luizen zitten maar op kinderen waarvan hun haar elke dag gewassen werd. En kammen met een luizenkam kon ik vergeten, die brak gewoon middendoor, mijn kinderen hadden alle 2 heel veel en heel dik haar, dus de dode neten werden met de hand verwijderd, een werkje van enkele uren bij mijn dochter (ongeveer 5 uur prullen). Als ze luizen vaststellen in een klas zouden ze direct van school uit elk kind moeten behandelen en het op de rekening zetten van de ouders want anders blijf je als ouder gewoon bezig..

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Zeker waar Christel. Wij controleren de kinderhoofdjes tot vervelens toe. Maar er moet in de klas maar één iemand met neten en/of luizen zitten en al je inspanningen zijn voor niets... Prettig weekend!

----------


## christel1

Dat was echt niet meer leuk te noemen hoor, ik deed bijna elke week een flesje of meerdere op hun haar en ze gingen een dag naar school en ik kon terug herbeginnen en ik kreeg dan de vraag of ik mijn kinderen thuis kon houden, ik deed verdemme niks anders dan ze thuishouden ze kwamen er altijd mee terug van school tot ik eens naar de directie gegaan ben en iedereen gecontroleerd werd... ik was het stikbeu en na elk reiskamp was het ook altijd prijs, tof zelle... en ik mocht mijn haar dan ook altijd doen, ik had ook lang haar en het idee alleen al gaf me jeuk.... dus ook een nachtje stinken in mijn bed en al het bedlinnen dat ik altijd mocht wassen pfff

----------


## christel1

En wat die shampoo's betreft, vergeet het dat werkt niet.... enkel het malathion helpt en dat is radical voor wie het wil gaan halen bij de apotheek, laat je niks anders aanpraten...

----------


## FRANCOIS580

MALATHION, dat klopt, dat staat zo ook in het artikel hé...

----------

